# Нейрохирург Сергеев, г. Самара



## Александр дизайнер (14 Мар 2018)

Добрый день, делал я операцию у Сергеева в Пироговке за свои деньги. Мучаюсь уже 2,5 года. Снесли мп диск через передний разрез в горле, спереди воткнули пластину фиксатор. В итоге в горле комок, онемение глотки,
пищевод трется и реагирует рвотными позывами, что поставили в документах нет, о технике операции не предупреждали. Через год мучений предложил снять пластину, но без гарантий что глотание улучшится. В другой больнице сказали разрез не с той стороны,  тут повреждается нерв,
на этот вопрос посмеялся типо дураки, сказал хотите, я вас  с другой стороны разрежу. Товарищи, это нормально?


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (14 Мар 2018)

И что вы хотите услышать?


----------



## Aleks73 (14 Мар 2018)

Неделю назад делал операцию там же ,  у Сергеева С.М.  Пока только положительные впечатления.

https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/26392/page-2#post-349620


----------



## elena2015 (14 Мар 2018)

Вот и как это понимать одному сделал плохо операцию другому сделал хорошо операцию один и тот же врач.


----------



## Aleks73 (14 Мар 2018)

Операции разные, наверно, и по сложности разные. Люди разные. 
Да и про меня рановато еще говорить , что все хорошо - мало прошло времени.


----------



## elena2015 (14 Мар 2018)

@Александр дизайнер, Обратитесь к врачу нашего форума Денису Касаткину. Он писал диссертацию на эту тему возможно он чем-то сможет вам помочь


----------



## Baschirina (15 Мар 2018)

@elena2015, операции разные, организмы разные, поведение разное, наследственность разная и много что другого разное, поэтому и результат разный


----------



## Елена163 (3 Апр 2018)

Не советую. Был знакомый у Сергеевна у него сложилось впечатление что ему все равно кого резать, главное денег побольше заработать.


----------



## Виня 17 (7 Апр 2018)

Елена163 написал(а):


> Не советую. Был знакомый у Сергеевна у него сложилось впечатление что ему все равно кого резать, главное денег побольше заработать.


Согласна с вами. Тоже у него оперировалась1 й раз


----------



## Юлия80 (7 Апр 2018)

Была у него на консультации, МРТ на бумаге посмотрел, разговаривать со мной не стал, смотреть не стал, я пыталась объяснить, что на носках, пятках хожу,сказал, брать направление, приходить на операцию к ним, он делает только платно.


----------



## Baschirina (7 Апр 2018)

@Юлия80, если все действительно так, как Вы описываете , то это действия не врача, а недобросовестного коммерсанта, потому как даже машину диагностируют, осматривают, трогают, разговаривают с хозяином прежде чем взять ее на ремонт


----------



## Елена163 (10 Апр 2018)

Хреновое время пришло, сейчас врачей больше заботит не здоровье пациента, а как можно больше заработать денег.....


----------



## Юлия80 (10 Апр 2018)

Когда я стояла в очереди на консультацию, передо мной было трое к нему, после операции с проблемами, вопросами,у женщины после операции прошло два месяца, сказала, что после операции все было хорошо, внуков нянчила, готовила на большую семью, все делала, а потом заболело еще сильнее, якобы не знала, что беречься надо. Вторая женщина тоже после операции, сказала, что врач не любит разговаривать с пациентами после операции, если есть проблемы, просто игнорирует таких пациентов,  но у Сергеева С.М. есть раздел на сайте больницы, где он отвечает на вопросы и многие пациенты ему очень благодарны, особенно, когда сложные операции. Наверное это как и везде 50/50 .


----------



## Baschirina (10 Апр 2018)

@Юлия80, 50/50 , то есть 50% неудачных операций ? Это очень много неудач ... (((

@Елена163, есть врачи , которых интересует здоровье пациентов. Верю, что таких врачей большинство


----------



## Юлия80 (10 Апр 2018)

@Baschirina, половина довольных, половина недовольных.


----------



## La murr (15 Апр 2018)

Прошу всех участвующих в дискуссии перечитать название темы.
Только отзывы о конкретном специалисте.
Всё, не относящееся к теме обсуждения, будет перенесено в другой раздел форума.


----------



## Александр дизайнер (12 Июн 2018)

Уважаемые участники форума, хотел бы дать более развернутый отзыв об этом враче. Не знаю какой он специалист по поясничным грыжам, я пишу про шею. То что сам прошел. Это МОЁ частное мнение, вы можете принять его или отвергнуть.
Считаю, что по операциям на шее Сергеев С.М. слабый специалист. Помимо меня, знаю еше минимум трех человек (чьи контакты могу подтвердить), кто мучается после его вмешательства в шейный отдел. Кто-то молчит, думает что само пройдет, кто-то - что осуждать его это грех, … ну, знаете, женщины в Росиии терпеливые. И все мы часто произносим, а я ему верила.., а я ему верил…
Мы обратились с жалобой на боли в руке и шее, в конце 2015 г., консультация длилась минуты две-три, нам обещали что рука пройдет, и импланты будут хорошие, что эти операции отработаны на 100%. Никаких вариантов конструкции предложено не было. Что делается полостная операция через глотку с большим разрезом не предупреждалось, что будет спереди стоять пластина тоже.
Сказали квот нет, цена вопроса порядка 100 т.р. Маэстро собирается в отпуск, думайте быстрее. Я решил, что буду делать. Уже много позже слышал я такие сплетни, что хорошо делает он своим, а надо было еще платить ему лично. В результате поставили мэш и пластину непонятной марки, и разрез сделали справа в травмоопасной области,
вопреки общеевропейской практике делать доступ слева (главный нейрохирург области дал такое заключение) . Испытываю справа в глотке жжение, онемение, реакцию на холодную воду, затруднение глотания, рвотные спазмы при глотании,  комок в горле, кашель, при глотании шея уходит вправо там натянуто внутри как то душит даже. Это стало сразу после операции. Боль в руке прошла месяца через три, но стало ломить пальцы правой руки и ступню правой ноги. И это и по сей день.
Физкультурой можно нивелировать, а вот с глотанием и онемением стороны шеи беда.
Разреза этого СПРАВА все нейрохирурги боятся как черт ладана и в Самаре , и в Москве, и связываться никто не хочет, все делают СЛЕВА и типо устали за ним переделывать, деньги и слава ему, вот пусть и переделывает говорят.
Раньше у них стенд стоял в Пироговке – первые в России сделали - и виды нейроопераций. Товарищи, это не так. Эти операции стали делать ГРУППЫ врачей в нескольких медучр-ях страны, а никак не один г-н Сергеев.
И как руководитель НХО он слабый. В туалетах и даже в палатах, особенно в выходные  курят,
в палатах сквозняки, продавленные матрасы (на что мне сказали, Вас выпишут через 5 дн., вот дома и належитесь – Макаев Д.Дж.) Сначала меня положили на койку, от нее пованивало. Оказалось там был бомж, его куда то дели, и меня положили. Потом сказали иди домой, сегодня не успеют сделать, на след. день положили уже в другую палату, там ночью из раковины вылезали тараканы и косяками передвигались по мне, я уже был прооперирован. После операции никто не проконтролировал, воротник филадельфия напялила мне жена, как оказалось не совсем правильно, как лежать не сказали, что я там ночью после наркоза в криво одетом корсете делал хз. Реабилитация тоже полностью отсутствует. Сказали три месяца(!) в воротнике жить и всё.
Резюмируя, скажу что меня покалечили и не извинились. За все вышесказанное готов отвечать, при этом думаю интересно было бы спросить г-на Сергеева
1) почему операции рекомендуются людям через сайт под названием Нейрохирургическое отд б-цы Пирогова, хотя в действительности это частный сайт , не является официальным.
2) почему операции назначаются направо и налево без необходимости, при обычном остеохондрозе, кому это выгодно? Безусловно, решение принимает сам пациент, но ведь его направляет к решению не цыганка на улице, а кандидат медицинских наук. Догадайтесь сами, у меня есть свой вариант ответа на этот вопрос.
3) какой же марки и госта стоят у меня пластина и сетка, ведь вполне можно поставить устаревшее и дешевое, а деньги платились за современные импланты. Прикрепляю к посту выписку чтобы не быть голословным. Там действительно только общие фразы.
Как говорится у каждого хирурга свое кладбище. Вот у него походу оно большое. Не рекомендую.
Хоть и зовут его в западные клиники, но он не дурак , такой безнаказанности и возможностей по отмыванию денег как в России под крышей государства нигде не будет. Плюс возможности ставить эксперименты и нарабатывать фактуру на докторскую.
P/S Если кто может помочь из врачей, откликнитесь, кто сможет исправить, или все врачи у нас в стране такие же роботы мертвые?


----------



## Маняша (2 Янв 2021)

Александр дизайнер написал(а):


> ...делал я операцию у Сергеева в Пироговке за свои деньги. Мучаюсь уже 2,5 года.


Я тоже делала у него операцию "микроскопическую"в 2011 году. Видео мне не показывали,но все годы замучил парез стопы. Писала ему, спрашивала, молчит. Не отвечает. Как у Вас сложилась ситуация? Вы как-то поправили своё здоровье?


----------



## AleksSeich (4 Янв 2021)

Почему он до сих пор оперирует, после всех косяков, вопрос! В нашей стране нужно очень тщательно подходить к поиску специалистов, в противном случае, пенять только на себя, ибо законов нет, врачи друг друга покрывают. Потом удивляются, почему люди стремятся оперироваться за границей!


----------



## Маняша (6 Янв 2021)

@AleksSeich, ещё как оперирует и только за большие деньги.  Так его хвалят все. Но  о неудачных операциях мало кто пишет. Молчат. Бесполезно что либо доказать.


----------

